
Leaked: Cambridge Analytica's Blueprint for Trump Victory - robin_reala
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/mar/23/leaked-cambridge-analyticas-blueprint-for-trump-victory
======
stevenwoo
OK, this actually makes me a little bit amazed at Clinton's hubris. Her
campaign was so confident of victory it stopped buying prime advertising space
on Youtube and Politico, among other sites. This immediately freed it up for
the Trump campaign to buy and use in the last two weeks prior to the election.

Haven't read her post election book but I assume it neglects to mention this
own goal.

------
Liquix
The Cambridge Analytica / Facebook story revolves around the issue of privacy,
so it has a place on HN (even if it is a bit of a dead horse at this point).

However articles like these use the story as a springboard to write about
other topics or push other agendas - many of them purely political and
therefore out of place on this website.

Just my $0.02

------
mankash666
The article and Cambridge analytics seem to attribute a lot of credit to their
ways. Was their impact larger than the Russian meddling, and if so, did Trump
win through tactical methods versus foreign interference?

